# Topics > Related topics > Languages AI and robots >  Robot Interaction Language (ROILA)

## Airicist

Website - roila.org

Robot Interaction Language (ROILA) on Wikipedia

The following people are directly supporting ROILA:

Christoph Bartneck

Loe Feijs

Omar Mubin

----------


## Airicist

"ROILA - RObot Interaction LAnguage"

Omar Mubin

----------


## Airicist

RObot Interaction LAnguage (ROILA)

Uploaded on Jul 29, 2010

----------


## Airicist

Omar Mubin PhD Defense: ROILA RObot Interaction LAnguage

Uploaded on Jun 21, 2011




> Omar Mubin defended his thesis on June 1st, 20111 in Eindhoven, The Netherlands.

----------


## Airicist

New robot-human language developed (ROILA)

Published on Aug 21, 2012




> Close Up, a national daily news show, reported on the development of our RObot Interaction LAnguage (ROILA)

----------

